# Mold Possibly???



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Im pretty sure im this is mold . Is it bad ? What type of mold?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Tanks often get mold until they've settled in. Do you have springtails and isopods in there?


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Not yet but i will be getting some soon. An thanks for the advice AGAIN!! Haha


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Tanks often get mold until they've settled in. Do you have springtails and isopods in there?


Frogface has the right idea, in fact get some micro-fauna in there ASAP they love molds and fungi. The population will be booming with that as food.

D


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

blue-green mold is perfectly normal when dry wood is introduced to a moist environment. It happens to every vivarium I have ever constructed. Like frogface says, get some springtails in there to clean it up and establish a good microfauna to act as janitors. Not only will you be creating a cleaning system, you will also be providing your frogs with a snack at all times. And if clay is used in the substrate, the microfauna will also be calcium enriched.


----------

